# Given Puregon Vials by pharmacist but Puregon Pen by nurse!



## DollyDaisy (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi

On my first IVF cycle and so far having a disaster. Last night went to start my injections and realised I didn't have any needles. 
We'd bought the drugs in ASDA rather than at the clinic to save money and I didn't realise there weren't any needles in the bag. 
Had to drive into London to the Lister pharmacy today and get some needles....but at least went home thinking I was finally good to go
But apparently not. Got everything set up tonight and discovered that the puregon wouldn't fit into the cartridge of the pen. 
Have now realised that the pharmacist has given me vials (which require a massive long needle to inject) but the nurse at the Lister has given me a penA
Gutted...was all psyched up to start injecting tonight after last night's hiccup....and now need to drive back into London tomorrow to hope someone on a Saturday morning can get me set up using massive needles. 

Why Why Why?
How could I not have realised?
Feel like a total muppet


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Dollydaisy,

Sorry to hear about the hiccough   Extra stress that you didn't need. Hope you have been able to start injecting and all going smoothly so far. Just chalk it up to experience  It is unlikely to have caused any major issues by starting a day or two late so don't worry about it (I've read of FFs who have missed days of injections by mistake and all has gone fine)

There are a number of different forms of these injections so it is always worth double checking if you can with clinic that you have got all the right stuff before you start 

All the best for the rest of your cycle   
Maz x


----------

